# [TedxTalk] Schizophrenia does not exist



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Depersonalized people tend to have delusional anxiety that they will end up with a "Spooky Schizophrenia Disorde that will never go away" or "A fear of going crazy"

Delusional?

Yes, if you have passed adolescence, the chances are very slim you will develop "Schizophrenia", so who are we kidding?

If you have not passed adolescence yet, then don't worry, as long as you stay clear from possible triggers (From Coffee to Methamphetamine) you're gonna be fine!

The only thing we all have in common is depersonalization, not our brains 

Here is the video:


----------

